# Rest day distraction - the chicken betting line



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

How do we cope with a rest day after such great racing?

Well there's a lot of racing to go but I'm impressed enough with the chicken (Michael Rasmussen for you noobies) to put some skin in the game.

The smart line says he has no chance for yellow in Paris. I say he's got a chance, a chance better than all these other pretenders. I mean contenders.

So I'll take the the chicken man and y'all take back your favorite horse for wearing yellow in Paris. You gotta stand behind someone if you're going to talk smack like me. And no, you can't take the field.

At stake is a roadbikereview jersey if you win. If I win, I get your club or favorite jersey, or something cool.

I'll take a couple more bets. These are my victims so far. Mu-ha-ha-ha!

------
55x11 takes Valverde

oarsman takes Kloden - at stake is a Vancouver Rowing Club jersey.

Lifelover takes Leipheimer - at stake is a Fat Frogs jersey. I'm offering a full rbr kit now cause he took Levi. Levi...

Gripped takes the field - Sorry. You're disqualified!

blackhat takes Vino - Nice! At stake is box of Elite TDF bottles.
------

Remember, talk is cheap .

fc


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Contador and Levi both on the podium!


----------



## Barry Muzzin (Sep 18, 2006)

*Over / Under*

Is there an Over / Under for crashes in the ITT?


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Ok....but*



QUiTSPiNiNArOuND said:


> Contador and Levi both on the podium!



Contador wasted so much energy playing "grab ass" with the others in the first chase group. He's going to have to ride smarter.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

Contador is strong. No other reason that Disco would let him and popo go past the "team leader"


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Barry Muzzin said:


> Is there an Over / Under for crashes in the ITT?





fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

QUiTSPiNiNArOuND said:


> Contador and Levi both on the podium!


:idea:maybe. But I think the all Astana podium is more likely.

And team Barloworld is going to make a run for the teams classification. Vive le http://www.teambarloworld.com/

fc


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Francois, when is the deadline for placing the bet. Papa needs a new jersey.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

dagger said:


> Francois, when is the deadline for placing the bet. Papa needs a new jersey.


Can we have first-letter of the winner's name bets instead?

I will take V - Vino/Valverde.

Other letters available:

M: Moreau/Mayo/Menchov
K: Kacheckin/Kloden/Karpets
C: Chicken/Contador/Cadel
S: Schleck/Sastre
P: Pereiro/Popo
L: Leipheimer/Linus/Landaluze/(Landis? Lance?)
F: The Field

For those who like the dark horse betting I can add B:
Botcharov/Beltran/Boogerd

and A:
Astarloza/Arroyo


On second thought, maybe I should take this A:
Andreas/Alexandre/Alejandro/Andrey/Alberto?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

dagger said:


> Francois, when is the deadline for placing the bet. Papa needs a new jersey.


When chicken man falls on the ITT, consider the betting line closed. Kapeesh?

fc


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Good Call*



55x11 said:


> For those who like the dark horse betting I can add B:
> Botcharov/Beltran/Boogerd
> 
> and A:
> ...


I like the A's...I will take those too.

I like that you brought up Triki....He's the dark horse that nobody talks about.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

55x11 said:


> Can we have first-letter of the winner's name bets instead?
> 
> I will take V - Vino/Valverde.


missed one.

Vino/Valverde/Voeckler 

fc


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

francois said:


> missed one.
> 
> Vino/Valverde/Voeckler
> 
> fc


I'd rather take Voigt instead


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

francois said:


> How do we cope with a rest day after such great racing?
> 
> Well there's a lot of racing to go but I'm impressed enough with the chicken (Michael Rasmussen for you noobies) to put some skin in the game.


Only skin in this game is gonna be chicken skin!!! 

As much as I would like to see Rasmussen win it all, put me down for Cadel Evans. 


/ And I'll take a medium jersey, thank you.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

francois said:


> Remember, talk is cheap .
> 
> fc



talk <i>is</i> cheap but having made my wager, I like hearing words like <a href="http://sport.guardian.co.uk/breakingnews/feedstory/0,,-6783005,00.html">this</a> (guardian.co.uk) from astana---

<i>Biver echoed Vinokourov saying: "We have limited the damage. <b>Tomorrow you will quickly understand that Vino has fully recovered."


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

il sogno said:


> Only skin in this game is gonna be chicken skin!!!
> 
> As much as I would like to see Rasmussen win it all, put me down for Cadel Evans.
> 
> ...


Cadel Evans the MOUNTAIN BIKER!!! When is Paul S ever going to consider him a roadie?

Ok we're on. My mtber vs yours.

fc


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*That's what I want to hear.....*



blackhat said:


> talk <i>is</i> cheap but having made my wager, I like hearing words like <a href="http://sport.guardian.co.uk/breakingnews/feedstory/0,,-6783005,00.html">this</a> (guardian.co.uk) from astana---
> 
> <i>Biver echoed Vinokourov saying: "We have limited the damage. <b>Tomorrow you will quickly understand that Vino has fully recovered."


_Biver echoed Vinokourov saying: "We have limited the damage. Tomorrow you will quickly understand that Vino has fully recovered."_

I'll be watching.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

francois said:


> Gripped takes the field - Sorry. You're disqualified!


Hey, you offered the field. I'm still liking Menchov. With Boogerd and Dekker and Rasputin (Rasmussen) as the wildcard, he might luck out. So pen me in for Menchov.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

blackhat said:


> talk _is_ cheap but having made my wager, I like hearing words like this (guardian.co.uk) from astana---
> 
> _Biver echoed Vinokourov saying: "We have limited the damage. *Tomorrow you will quickly understand that Vino has fully recovered."*_


Them's fightin words. I like it. Bring on the fireworks!!!

Btw, y'all can double up on betting on another rider against the chicken. You don't have to keep picking different riders. For example, I'll take 10 of ye Levi fans!! 

Waiting on the Hincapie fans... tap, tap, tap.


fc


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Not true.......*



coinstar2k said:


> Contador is strong. No other reason that Disco would let him and popo go past the "team leader"


oft times teammates are sent out on the break in mountain stages so the team leader will have help later in day when the breaks are rolled up.

Len


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

wow, hard to believe not even one person have mentioned Oscar Pereiro or Carlos Sastra.


----------



## MellowDramatic (Jun 8, 2006)

I like Sastre.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Contador punked Sastre*



joehartley said:


> I like Sastre.


after being in the break, then in the Moreau group playing grab a$$, then getting a flat, rejoining the major contenders and then re-attacking and Sastre couldn't hold his wheel after sitting in the group the whole time


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

francois said:


> Remember, talk is cheap .
> 
> fc


The great Dane did well, throws a monkey wrench into the works and make Menchovs job abit easier....his spastic ITT's make him a looong shot for yellow despite the homeland affinity, very good chance now for a podium though.....

Vino still has my vote:


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*hmmm...6 to 1 now?*



francois said:


> How do we cope with a rest day after such great racing?
> 
> I'll take the the chicken man and y'all take back your favorite horse for wearing yellow in Paris. You gotta stand behind someone if you're going to talk smack like me. And no, you can't take the field.
> 
> ...



It does occur to me that if you lose (which you will of course), you are out one jersey. If you win (unlikely) you now are up to what? five jerseys and a box of water bottles? 6 to 1 odds - not so bad.


----------



## richk (Dec 30, 2006)

*The most exciting day*

was today .


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

Damn, I'm going with chicken man so no jersey bets for me.


----------



## CrashDang (Nov 25, 2005)

*Clean Festina Rider?*

I'll take Moreau.

FC, check your pm for the terms.

What say you?


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

*Thor will smash..*

oh wait, isnt that the Hulk's line? 
Do I have to bet now or can I wait till stage 14?


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

blackhat said:


> talk <i>is</i> cheap but having made my wager, I like hearing words like <a href="http://sport.guardian.co.uk/breakingnews/feedstory/0,,-6783005,00.html">this</a> (guardian.co.uk) from astana---
> 
> <i>Biver echoed Vinokourov saying: "We have limited the damage. <b>Tomorrow you will quickly understand that Vino has fully recovered."


I don't care what anyone says, injuries like that get worse before they get better. In fact, I would go as far as saying stage 9 might finish Vino off, at least as a GC contender. Sorry, but the chicken is gonna choke.

Put me down for Cadel Evans as well, even if he has to suck every last wheel to get the yellow. I just hope he doesn't become another Armco - magnet like the rest of the Aussie boys.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*I'll take..........*

Sastre.

I think he's layin' in the weeds.

len


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

cheddarlove said:


> oh wait, isnt that the Hulk's line?
> Do I have to bet now or can I wait till stage 14?


Nice try man... a safe betting man. Betting closes tonight.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

CrashDang said:


> I'll take Moreau.
> 
> FC, check your pm for the terms.
> 
> What say you?


I got your deal and it's good but I'm replying late.

I'll call off your bet since your boy got shellacked already.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

oarsman said:


> It does occur to me that if you lose (which you will of course), you are out one jersey. If you win (unlikely) you now are up to what? five jerseys and a box of water bottles? 6 to 1 odds - not so bad.


I know, I feel so guilty. I'll send them all shipping labels and stamps tonight to help out.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ok, the betting line is still open but it will close at midnight tonight. By tomorrow, we'll either have a chicken in flight or fried chicken.

My victims are:
------
55x11 takes Valverde

oarsman takes Kloden - at stake is a Vancouver Rowing Club jersey.

Lifelover takes Leipheimer - at stake is a Fat Frogs jersey. I'm offering a full rbr kit now cause he took Levi. Levi...

Gripped takes the field - Sorry. You're disqualified! 2nd try at Menchov?

blackhat takes Vino - Nice! At stake is box of Elite TDF bottles.

Len J & Joehartley take Sastre

cityeast takes Cadel Evans

firstrax takes the chicken - hey wait, that's no bet. I'll share my loot if we win.

-----------

C'mon, someone take Contador!

fc


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I took Cadel too.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Bruyneel says "quiet"*



coinstar2k said:


> Contador is strong. No other reason that Disco would let him and popo go past the "team leader"


"We have two guys up there right now that are doing good but we did not come here with the intention or obsession to dominate the race or to win the race. I think our best chances are to stay quiet and see what happens with the other guys."-Bruyneel 
Sounds exactly like Levi's natural born state. So Alberto might have to be reigned in a bit to fit in with the plan. Pity.

But other will get a chance.
"We don't have to control the race and we can send someone in breakaways. If it is 'Popo' or George [Hincapie] or [Egoi] Martínez or [Vladimir] Gusev... we have different guys who can try. It is not like in the Armstrong days where we needed eight guys around the leader."


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

Okay Francois, If your million dollar poulét keeps yellow in Paris, here is my contribution to the pot - A 2005 Zürich Metzgete Jersey.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

il sogno said:


> I took Cadel too.


We're on. Oi, oi, oi!

fc


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

francois said:


> C'mon, someone take Contador!
> 
> fc


Wish I had


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

francois said:


> :idea:maybe. But I think the all Astana podium is more likely.
> 
> And team Barloworld is going to make a run for the teams classification. Vive le http://www.teambarloworld.com/
> 
> fc


Doubt so now..


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

francois said:


> ...
> 
> C'mon, someone take Contador!
> 
> fc


Okay, I'll take him. Put me down for Contador. (it's not too late, is it???)

-g


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

gregg said:


> Okay, I'll take him. Put me down for Contador. (it's not too late, is it???)
> 
> -g



what da??? Coming in at Stage 16 just because you're an administrator? 

Ok, I'll take your jersey too.

fc


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

francois said:


> what da??? Coming in at Stage 16 just because you're an administrator?
> 
> Ok, I'll take your jersey too.
> 
> fc


hedging my bets - I take rasmussen, anyone else takes the field. Any takers? 
(just kidding!)


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

francois said:


> what da??? Coming in at Stage 16 just because you're an administrator?
> 
> Ok, I'll take your jersey too.
> 
> fc


I would have as well. Betting on the kid to be able to do more than hang on was a bit of a long shot, as history shows riders of that age tend to fade on the last hard mountain stage.

As I said, it was a mistake to let him get that much time in the Alps. The only reason for him to say he was going for the GC was because he was going to, and with all the climbing...

Though I will admit the TT was a shock to me.

Bold and good call francois!


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

*It was just lookin' too sweet...*

francois, real sorry to hear your horse got scratched, you had a fair bet running and you called it early enough. The pot you would have brought home was lookin' real sweet. 

Given nobody took Conti, I'll take it that all bets are off.

As a sign of good will, I would still be prepared to _*trade*_ jerseys.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

WOW!
Francis, looks like your chicken just got sent back to the coop. Bummer.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

francois said:


> what da??? Coming in at Stage 16 just because you're an administrator?
> 
> Ok, I'll take your jersey too.
> 
> fc


So now what, francois? Is gregg now in the lead for the RBR jersey? Do those of us who picked Cadel still have a chance? Or is the whole chicken betting line kaput?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

il sogno said:


> So now what, francois? Is gregg now in the lead for the RBR jersey? Do those of us who picked Cadel still have a chance? Or is the whole chicken betting line kaput?


Heyyy, Anyone who picked Cadel or Levi, etc... we're still on. A bet's a bet.

Don't worry about wanker Gregg. He works in the office beside me and he doesn't ride!

fc


----------

